# Help with Angle Cuts -- I'm Terrible at this stuff



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm trimming my pegboard panels with some 3/4 by 3/4 "chamfer" stock --- it is triangular. I have to make an inside corner look presentable, but have no idea how to cut the angles. The vertical piece in the puzzle is already installed, full length on the vertical line where two panels on adjacent walls meet. Now I need to make the intersecting chamfer pieces at bottom and top look like I knew what I was doing, which is clearly a challenge, since I don't. The pic shows how a perfect joint would look.

Anyone have any ideas how to cut the pieces and what angles to set on the chop saw --- table rotation and tilt? or lacking that, how I would figure them out myself?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You start off with cutting your chamfer molding at a 90 degree angle and butt it into the corner block. Then mark a line at the corner of that block and cut your 45 degree miter there.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, just after I posted this I took another look at the sketchup drawing and figured out what to do. Thanks.


----------

